# Favorite Universe in any medium?



## Kope (May 1, 2022)

I, for one, am just obsessed with the dark fantasy of Berserk rn.


----------



## Mambi (May 1, 2022)

I love the world of Equestria in My Little Pony, and would live there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 1, 2022)

Calisota; the state where Ducktales takes place.  (Specially the 2017 iteration.)

But the 2003 Duck Dodgers series universe is a close second.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 1, 2022)

So many to choose from, but probably the Mass Effect universe, The Culture by Iain M. Banks, or the Eclipse Phase universe.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 1, 2022)

The Borderlands universe
SCP universe
Middle Earth in LOTR
Halo Universe
Lovecraft Universe
And the worlds of Yggdrassil in Norse mythology.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 1, 2022)

Star Trek


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> I, for one, am just obsessed with the dark fantasy of Berserk rn.


I like the one I made. 
But I have also enjoyed Witcher and berserk in the past. Not so much the world, I thought berserk was kinda weird in the 'old anime' kinda weird.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 1, 2022)

I'd love to visit the Zelda universe


----------



## Mambi (May 1, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Calisota; the state where Ducktales takes place.  (Specially the 2017 iteration.)
> 
> But the 2003 Duck Dodgers series universe is a close second.



Here's your way in:


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 1, 2022)

Definitely the Bionicle universe.


----------



## ben909 (May 1, 2022)

pmd world


----------



## Khafra (May 2, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Calisota; the state where Ducktales takes place.  (Specially the 2017 iteration.)
> 
> But the 2003 Duck Dodgers series universe is a close second.


Probably wouldn't be my first choice, but I grew up on Carl Banks and especially Don Rosa comics. Uncle Scrooge is still up there as one or my favourite characters in media.


----------



## Faustus (May 2, 2022)

I'm rather fond of the one I live in. Sure, it has its problems, but don't they all?


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Nov 11, 2022)

Minecraft 
underverse
the backrooms
Any universe that has furrys or latex rubber furrys in it.
Lego
atompunk
solarpunk
polcompball
Brave new world
yume Nikki
Hearts of Iron IV Red Flood
Pokémon
Gmod


----------



## Woozle (Nov 12, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> So many to choose from, but probably the Mass Effect universe, The Culture by Iain M. Banks, or the Eclipse Phase universe.



I was going to mention The Culture. As Banks himself said, it's the closest thing to a utopian society humans could probably achieve. (Or words to that effect.) I got into reading Banks because my dad has all the novels.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 12, 2022)

The world of the game Guns of Icarus is awesome


----------



## Khafra (Nov 14, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> The world of the game Guns of Icarus is awesome


Shame that the game died though. Now I have to scratch my crew-based multiplayer ship game itch with Barotrauma.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 14, 2022)

Khafra said:


> Shame that the game died though. Now I have to scratch my crew-based multiplayer ship game itch with Barotrauma.


I misread that as Bara-trauma. I think that's what an alpha male gets if you show him an issue of _Kinniku-Otoko._


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 14, 2022)

Khafra said:


> Shame that the game died though. Now I have to scratch my crew-based multiplayer ship game itch with Barotrauma.


Yeah. There's another game 8n development rn too, called Project Eastwind. Not the same kind of crew based game like GoI, but there are airships and the devs took some inspiration from GoI


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 14, 2022)

Woozle said:


> I was going to mention The Culture. As Banks himself said, it's the closest thing to a utopian society humans could probably achieve. (Or words to that effect.) I got into reading Banks because my dad has all the novels.


His science fiction books outside the Culture series are worth reading too, like _The Algebraist_, _Against A Dark Background_, and especially _Transition_.

You should check out his regular fiction too. _The Wasp Factory_ is wild and timely, but my favorite is _Espedair Street._


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2022)

None because all the cool ones would kill me instantly.


----------



## Inferndragon (Nov 15, 2022)

Trying to think of one that might be fun to live in and one that you'd actually survive in.

Angel with Scaly wings. Sure it has a future that is dark and depressing. But time travel and potential dergification. 
Monster Boy and the Cursed Kingdom since everyone becomes an anthro character. Though the luck of the draw might lead to some unfortunate forms. 
Maybe the Neopets world pre-nickleodeon... Since it was just a world you could hang around in.
Adventure Quest might also be another world that would be interesting to live in... (Not the 3D version cursed world)

As for Favourite universe though thats a harder question:
Total Warhammer's universe since it's an interesting world where people are fighting for control (Though when they go into space kind of ruins it)
The Divinity series had an interesting universe also... But considering that DOS2 kind of made it so the previous race would mess around with Source energy (soul energy).
Elden Ring's universe... Eat dragon hearts and become dragon over time... Unable to die because of godricks curse of undeath.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 15, 2022)

Wings of Fire is a universe I would like to live in (preferably as a dragon)
The Forgotten Realms would be interesting to live in too.


----------



## PanthersForFun (Nov 19, 2022)

I really like the universe in the first Xenoblade Chronicles.  Great concept for a fantasy world.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

That's a though one....

Pokémon or TLOZ are pretty close competitors... But then again there's PMD...


----------

